# Der Umgang miteinander



## Compa (11. März 2010)

Hallo,
auch wenn mein Account es nicht vermuten lässt lese ich sehr viel im Forum um zu sehen was anderen so unter den Nägeln brennt. Dabei stößt mir in letzter Zeit immer wieder unangenehm auf wie rücksichtslos sich die User, besonders im WOW-Forum, angehen. Ob es nun eine einfache Frage ist oder ein Diskussionsvorschlag man kann fest damit rechnen das sich jemand auf unfreundlichste Art und Weise darüber ereifert das die SUFU nicht benutzt wurde oder das der Threaderöffner ein Vollpfosten ist weil er xy nicht richtig geskillt oder euqipped hat.

Ihr Flamer überseht dabei, daß ihr nicht auf Threads antworten müßt oder gar sollt, zu denen ihr inhaltlich nichts beitragen könnt. Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, dann kann man auch einfach mal den Mund halten. Leute die hier Fragen stellen suchen Hilfe und werden von euch mit Spott und Häme versehen. Das ist echt schlechter Stil und unter aller Sau.

Versucht euren Frust dort zu lassen wo er herkam statt hier immer wieder Gift zu verspritzen.

Die Moderation der Foren hält sich bei diesem Sachverhalt leider vornehm zurück, ich würde mir etwas mehr Anleitung zum guten Benehmen jenseits der oft gepredigten Netiquette wünschen, da geht nämlich noch was. Mir ist das Klima hier in den Foren manchmal deutlich zu asozial.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. März 2010)

Was sollen denn die Mods machen, ausser zu verwarnen, Beiträge zu entfernen und Threads zu schließen?

Du übersiehst leider auch, dass bei der Masse an WoW Spielern, die Wahrscheinlichkeit extrem hoch ist, unsoziale Zeitgenossen zu treffen. Umso mehr Spieler hinzu kamen, umso asozialer wurde auch die Community. Zu Beta und Classic Zeiten war das ganz anders.

Von daher: Gleiches zieht gleiches an. Blizzard, mit ihrer "Masse statt Klasse" und "Bring the player, not the skill" Philosophie, sorgt dafür, dass entsprechende Leute, sich bei WoW wohl fühlen.


----------



## Galasun (11. März 2010)

@ Compa : Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu!!!


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was sollen denn die Mods machen, ausser zu verwarnen, Beiträge zu entfernen und Threads zu schließen?



Die Moderatoren bekommen für die vorgeschriebenen Handlungen sogar noch den Zorn der User ab.

Die Vorgabe ist eindeutig: Gegenseitige Angriffe/Beleidigungen (auch ohne Schimpfwortzwang) sind INKLUSIVE des darauf aufbauenden Gesprächsverlaufs zu entfernen und je nach Gegebenheit die Gesprächsteilnehmer zu verwarnen. Das dabei vermeindlich harmlose Beiträge mit entfernt werden wird gleich zur Stärkung des eigenen Egos als Willkür aufgefasst und der entsprechende Moderator als inkompetent und "machtmissbrauchend" (auch öffentlich) hingestellt. Bei solchen Beschwerden würde ich jedesmal gern den "Mehr Verständnis" oder je nach Ausdrucksweise des Users den Banhammer auspacken.


*Zum Thema: *
Die Problematik ist, dass einige meinen, sie dürfen im Schutze der nicht vorhandener Anonymität Ihren Kumpelsmalltalk ausleben, Dabei wird locker jedem, der nicht Ihrer Meinung ist mit einer mehr oder weniger gewählten Ausdrucksweise verbal ins Gesicht schlagen. Dazu kann ich nur sagen: FALSCH GEDACHT! 
Wir, vor allem die Moderatoren, werden auch weiterhin gegen User vorgehen, die die Wörter "Kritik" und "Meinungsäußerung" irgendwo mal gehört haben und fälschlicherweise glauben, ihre Diffamierungen/Beleidigungen/persönlichen Angriffe und Abfälligkeiten gegenüber anderen Mitgliedern wären Meinung und Kritik.


----------



## Karius (11. März 2010)

Es ist nicht so, dass ich nicht auch ab und an auf den Flametrain aufspringe und mal spitze Bemerkungen abgebe. Allerdings trifft das eigentlich ausschließich (zumindest hoffe ich das) Personen die sich über den guten Geschmack hinausgehend im Forum ausgelassen haben. 

Was mir aber auch etwas sauer aufgestossen ist, sind Anfeindungen Postern gegenüber die völlig sachlich Fragen zur allgemeinen Information stellen. 

Ein recht aktuelles Beispiel ist ein Thread von gestern in dem gefragt wurde ob jemand Rat wüsste warum der Poster über das Dungeontool nicht in HdR Hero kommt. 

Antwort in etwa: "Jemand der so mies gesockelt und unenchantet ist wie du hat da auch überhaupt nichts verloren. Lies erst mal ein paar Guides bevor du jemanden mit deiner Anwesendheit in der Ini belästigst."

Gut die Wortwahl war eine Liga weiter unten, aber der Punkt auf den ich hinaus will ist, das für genau solche Fragen das Forum da ist. Wenn man jeden Neuen derart an den Karren fährt gibts recht schnell keine Neuen mehr. Noch dazu das solche Fragen absolut legitim sind. 

Das ist eine neue Qualität der Schmähungen gegenüber den üblichen: 

- Ey alter Hilfe! hier Armorylink!!11
-> RTFS
- Ey nerv net, kein Bock zu lesen. Boon.
-> Schau mal in den Spiegel
....


Die Frage ist jetzt was man tatsächlich dagegen machen kann. 
Ich sehe leider nicht wie buffed

1) die Manpower aufbringen will ein neues System zu implementieren
2) auf die ganzen Flamer verzichten kann, da Buffed sonst regelrecht tot wäre. 

Zumindest könnte man das +/- System ausbauen und Standardmäßig die negativen Kommentare nicht anzeigen. 
Problem ist nur, die Flamer drücken mit Sicherheit fleissiger. ^^


Wenn Euch was dazu einfällt, ich wäre dem sehr angetan. WoW hat sowieso schon Nettoabflüsse ohne Ende, genauso dürfte das bei Buffed sein, vermute ich mal. Wenn wir nun noch neue Spieler kategorisch ausschließen um uns in elitärem Gehabe zu ergehen, wird die Zukunft keinem mehr Spass machen. Leere Foren sind genauso uninteressant wie leere Server. 

Ich seh jetzt schon den letzten Held am Erdbeerfeld traurig seine Kreise auf leerem Server drehen, beschäftigt mit der Frage warum keiner hier ist um seine tollen Pets, Mounts und GS zu bewundern und auch niemand den er mit dem gesammelten Wissen seiner 8 80ger beeindrucken kann. 

Selbst die Flamer brauchen jemanden zum flamen.


----------



## Killingtime (11. März 2010)

@ Karius

Traurigerweise ist der von dir erwähnte Thread genau der, der mich dazu brachte meine Zeilen zu schreiben. Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr auf sowas. Sicherlich hat Buffed nicht die Manpower um das alles zu überwachen, ich weiss da auch keine Lösung. Vielleicht würde ja ein schnellerer Bann wirken, einfach die Regeln der Netiquetty enger auslegen und schneller Konsequenzen folgen lassen.

Ist schön zu hören das andere User auch in meiner Gedankenrichtung unterwegs sind.


----------



## Lillyan (12. März 2010)

Das interessante ist, dass sich schon 2 über den Thread beschweren, aber keiner ihn gemeldet hat und so ist es meistens, wenn sich die Leute beschweren, dass nicht schneller und härter durchgegriffen wird.


----------



## Quietsch (12. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Zumindest könnte man das +/- System ausbauen und Standardmäßig die negativen Kommentare nicht anzeigen.



Als jemand, der wohl auch eher ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) in die Flamer-Ecke gehört: Bloß nicht.
Nicht, weil es eventuell teilweise durchaus sinnvoll wäre, sondern weil einige Leute zu... wie soll man sagen, eventuell verallgemeinernden Anwendungen des - neigen. 
Sobald du nicht alles ins kleinste rein genau erklärst (, wobei auch das oft nicht hilft), sind hier offensichtlich einige Leute unterwegs, die erstmal alle Posts raussuchen & mit nem - beglücken. 
Ich hab in dem "schönen" Klassentreffen einige negative Bewertungen gesammelt, weil ich a) anscheinend nicht nett genug war b) nicht sofort nochmal n ganzen guide in die Kommentare geklatscht habe. 
(Mir kann ansonsten gerne mal jemand erklären, was an 





> @18: wenn... btw imp. commanding any1? profitiert auch davon...
> 
> uw ist btw nen 15er PPM, soll heißen, das teil bringt dir pro minute ganze 15 rage
> (geil, 1 1/2 bloodrages! mensch, ist das imba! und dafür nur min. 1 wasted gcd pro 2minuten mehr + 10 rage verbraucht...)


 jetzt sonderlich schlecht/falsch/bösartig ist. Der Post hat btw -5 Bewertung, während Kommentare wie 





> Execute ist vor MS in der Prio


, was fachlich vollkommen falsch ist, mit +4 bewertet sind.) (Ja, alter Klassenblog... gibt halt "recht wenig" neue...)

Man kann mir ja viel erzählen, aber das so ein +/- System auch nur im geringsten sinnvoll ist, gehört nun wirklich nicht dazu. 
(Da fehlt hier auch einfach irgendwie die entsprechende Community/Fachkenntnisse der Mods über die jeweiligen Klassen dazu (, was jetzt nicht negativ gemeint ist). Wenn du eine (mehr oder weniger) verantwortungsvolle Community hast, dann kannst du son System benutzen (Siehe die meisten wowhead Kommentare. Hier geht das imho nur mit massivem Missbrauchsfolgen. Entweder bräuchte man dann wesentlich mehr Kontrolle & auch jeweilige Mods, die sich auf dem entsprechenden Gebiet auskennen (und zwar gut) und eben überprüfen, ob etwas zu Recht ausgeblendet wird, oder einfach nur auf Grund von persönlichen Antipathien. Und dass ist ein extremer Aufwand.)



> Problem ist nur, die Flamer drücken mit Sicherheit fleissiger. ^^


Vielleicht. Vielleicht auch nicht. Das Problem ist doch einfach, dass du so ein System nur in begrenztem Ausmaß kontrollieren kannst, es gleichzeitig aber eigentlich zumindest eine relativ umfassende Kontrolle vorraussetzt, weil du doch recht viele Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten hast.
Theoretisch müsstest du irgendwo ne Grenze setzen, ab wann du ein Kommentar ausblendest (wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das technisch ohne weiteres möglich ist), was aber wieder das Problem der Community nachsichzieht, weil wenn 10 Leute ohne Ahnung + drücken, macht das eine - wenig aus. (Um genau zu sein hat es keinen Effekt)

Ja, mir ist irgendwie langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (13. März 2010)

Vielleicht haben sie ja gar nicht die inhaltliche Richtigkeit bewertet, sondern die Verständlichkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klarerweise können hierbei diverse Bewertungsmaßstäbe angelegt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei anderen macht es vielleicht einfach nur der Ton. 

Und schon hat man eine negative Bewertung für richtige Kommentare. 

Wo ich dir recht geben muss, der Leser der Bewertung kann nicht erschließen was genau negativ bewertet wurde und kann so falsche Schlüsse ziehen. 

Daher hatte ich das System ja auch von vorne herein nicht allzu hoch gepriesen. Bedauerlicherweise fällt mir ad hoc auch nichts besseres ein.




Lillyan schrieb:


> Das interessante ist, dass sich schon 2 über den Thread beschweren, aber keiner ihn gemeldet hat und so ist es meistens, wenn sich die Leute beschweren, dass nicht schneller und härter durchgegriffen wird.



Das Problem ist, dass es derzeit keinerlei praktikable Möglichkeit zu geben scheint diese Entwicklung aufzuhalten oder umzukehren. 

Man müsste fast jeden Thread melden. Das würdet ihr überhaupt nicht bewältigen können und es bliebe noch weniger Zeit für brennende Probleme mit Keyloggern u.ä.

Schon jetzt sehe ich fast nur noch Threadsperrungen statt das Posts gelöscht werden. Das rechne ich einfach mal der Masse an Meldungen zu. 

Nur warum sollte ich wollen, dass der Thread gesperrt wird? Das Thema war völlig in Ordnung. 

Statt dem erwünschten wird also einfach das Thema dicht gemacht und die Flamenomaden ziehen in den nächsten Thread. 

Das kann doch nicht eine sinnvolle strategische Lösung sein?

Der Meldebutton ist also derzeit ein mehr als zweischneidiges Schwert. Zudem ändert es nichts an der Einstellung und dem Verhalten derjenigen wegen denen gemeldet wurde und das ist genau das Problem vor dem wir hier stehen. Nicht ob oder ob nicht adequat gemeldet wurde. 


Was haben Foren gemacht die vor den gleichen Problemen standen?

Blizzard - Ban temp - Ban 4 ever

EJ - Infraction System - Strafpunkte bis zur Sperrung -
Ähnlich wie die Punkte in Flensburg für Autofahrer. 

Scheinbar funktionierts nicht anders. 

Was ich also mit meinem Post zu Ausdruck bringen wollte ist, das Buffed ein anderes (hat es überhaupt eines?) Anreizsystem braucht sich anders zu verhalten. 

Das Erste wäre schon mal bei jeder Sperrung immer hinzuschreiben (Im Forum) dass derjenige gesperrt wurde, wie lange und was er hätte anders machen müssen. 

Die Angst vor Strafe würde also ein Anreizsystem darstellen sich derart nicht zu verhalten, wenn man die Konsequenzen fürchtet. 

Man könnte auch versuchen postive Anreize zu schaffen. 
Das ist allerdings ungleich schwerer. 


Das einzige was man derzeit als Flamer mitnehmen kann ist, das der Flametrain niemals gesamt bestraft wird, sondern allerhöchstens ein Exempel an extremen Entgleisungen statuiert wird. 

Und wie das schon bei Kindern der Fall ist, wenn die Eltern nur mackern oder androhen aber nie umsetzen oder Konsequenzen ziehen, ist das auch ein Anreiz. Nur eben in eine Richtung die überhaupt nicht erwünscht ist. 

Was es also braucht ist 

1. Eine Drohung mit
2. Einer Konsequenz und
3. Glaubwürdige Vermittlung

Schön wäre also wenn man sich mal ein Konzept einfallen lässt wie sich das Verhalten der Community ändern lässt. 

Derzeit habt ihr immer Recht viel Angst vor "Why u locked my Thead Blizz??11" Threads. 

Braucht man eigentlich nicht zwingend. Meist ist das Problem die Verhältnismäßigkeit gewesen. 

Das dürfte daher kommen, dass ihr kein wirklich detailiertes Konzept habt sondern viel mit Bauchgefühl entscheidet. 

Man kann es mit soviel versuchen. Auch mit Marketing oder positiver Bestärkung. 

Buffed-Weltkuscheltag
Warum der Poster über dir ein netter Typ ist.
Bewerte den Magier über dir ohne ein negatives Wort zu verwenden. 
"Dein 25Int Meta ist super, aber noch besser wäre..." ^^

Ihr seid doch die Kreativen, lasst Euch was einfallen. 

Was ich allerhöchstens noch bedingt gelten lassen kann ist mangelndes Feedback aus der Community. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Entwicklung scheint doch einigen aufzufallen und ist hiermit /reported. 

LG
Karius


Edit: Nach einigem Überlegen halte ich ein Punktesystem für am geeignetsten. Hierbei hat man einen Lerneffekt ohne eine unmittelbare Bestrafung. 

So wird man direkt über die Art des unerwünschten Verhaltens aufgeklärt und hat die Möglichkeit diese zu ändern. Zudem wird der Anreiz immer größer sich Regelkonform zu verhalten, je näher man sich der magischen Grenze der temporären Forenpause nähert. 

Macht man diese Bewertungen öffentlich einsehbar hat man ausserdem die Möglichkeit die Interpretation und Auslegung der Regeln besser zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Lillyan (13. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Edit: Nach einigem Überlegen halte ich ein Punktesystem für am geeignetsten. Hierbei hat man einen Lerneffekt ohne eine unmittelbare Bestrafung.
> 
> 
> So wird man direkt über die Art des unerwünschten Verhaltens aufgeklärt und hat die Möglichkeit diese zu ändern. Zudem wird der Anreiz immer größer sich Regelkonform zu verhalten, je näher man sich der magischen Grenze der temporären Forenpause nähert.


Na, da bin ich ja beruhigt, denn genau das System nutzen wir mindestens so lange wie ich Mod bin.


Karius schrieb:


> Macht man diese Bewertungen öffentlich einsehbar hat man ausserdem die Möglichkeit die Interpretation und Auslegung der Regeln besser zu kommunizieren.


Wir werden so etwas garantiert nicht öffentlich stellen. So ziemlich jeder Thread in dem wir etwas löschen, jemanden verwarnen oder ähnliches würde damit ins Offtopic laufen, da immer wieder Diskussionen entstehen ob das Strafmaß nun angemessen ist oder nicht. Und ja, wir löschen auch nur Dinge ohne gleich zu schließen, nur schreiben wir es nicht immer dazu und daher bekommt man es nicht unbedingt mit. Dass wir keine strikten Richtlinien haben liegt daran, dass man keine für Forenverhalten festlegen kann, da muss immer ein wenig Bauchgefühl mitspielen.


----------



## Karius (13. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich ja beruhigt, denn genau das System nutzen wir mindestens so lange wie ich Mod bin.



Nenn mich unaufmerksam, aber ich habe noch nie einen Punktestand angezeigt bekommen. Solltest du ein internes System meinen, ist das zwar schön, es geht aber nicht auf das von mir Geschriebene ein. 

Internes Kontrollsystem =/= öffentliches Anreizsystem

Vielleicht hast du es fehlinterpretiert. 




> Wir werden so etwas garantiert nicht öffentlich stellen. So ziemlich jeder Thread in dem wir etwas löschen, jemanden verwarnen oder ähnliches würde damit ins Offtopic laufen, da immer wieder Diskussionen entstehen ob das Strafmaß nun angemessen ist oder nicht. Und ja, wir löschen auch nur Dinge ohne gleich zu schließen, nur schreiben wir es nicht immer dazu und daher bekommt man es nicht unbedingt mit. Dass wir keine strikten Richtlinien haben liegt daran, dass man keine für Forenverhalten festlegen kann, da muss immer ein wenig Bauchgefühl mitspielen.



- So werdet ihr es aber auch nie schaffen einen verlässlichen Maßstab zu schaffen. 

- Hinzu kommt das andere Foren das relativ erfolgreich schaffen. Wo siehst du das Problem das Buffed davon ausnimmt?

- Dass das Argument mit der fehlenden Beobachtbarkeit kommt hatte ich bereits erwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Maß konnte ich lediglich die letzten Threads verwenden, deren Inhalt ich kannte. Dort war es, soweit ich es beurteilen konnte, nicht der Fall. 

Sah ich immer wieder mal Threads mit dem Hinweis: "Offtopic gelöscht, bleibt bei der Sache", konnte ich nun Mehrheitlich: "Hier wird geflamt, hier mach ich zu" beobachten. 

- Zudem sei angemerkt, dass ich hiermit den gesonderten Thread meinte, nicht den in dem gelöscht/angemahnt wurde. Dein Argument ist aber infsofern stichhaltig als ich den Gedanken weiterspinnen kann. So kann im ursprünglichen Thread darüber diskutiert werden, oder ein neuer aufgemacht werden. 
Angespochen habe ich aber nicht, wie von dir angenommen den Originalthread. 

(Zur Verdeutlichung ein Beispiel: EJ -> Dungheap. Beispiel von Posts wie man sie nicht haben möchte. Ich weiss es würde das Argument mit dem schlechten Vorbild kommen, würde ich es nicht gleich einschränken. Allerdings heisst das noch lange nicht, dass das System selbst schlecht ist und genau davon schrieb ich die ganze Zeit. Sinnvolle strategische Planung um einen gewissen Steuerungsmechanismus zu nutzen.)


Gibt es denn Lösungsansätze, Ideen für das Problem oder Vorstellungen zur Effizienzverbesserung des derzeitigen Systems?
Letztlich hast du ja nur einen Vorschlag abgelehnt, mit der Begründung er würde zu mehr Arbeit führen. Hingegen keinen aufgegriffen der nicht sofort abzulehnen war. 

Leider werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass egal wie konstruktiv und objektiv ich auch versuche einen Sachverhalt darzustellen, ich es nicht schaffe derart zu formulieren, dass du dich nicht angegriffen fühlst. Oder das ist nur ein fälschlicher Eindruck der durch Misinterpretation deines üblichen Schreibstils meinerseits hervorgerufen wird. 

Wenn Euch das Thema unangenehm ist, müssen wir auch nicht darüber diskutieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. März 2010)

Es ist mir nicht unangenehm und ich fühle mich auch nicht persönlich angegriffen, es ist nur schwer für einen Außenstehenden Einblicke in unsere Arbeit zu erhalten. Ich sehe auch deine Bemühungen etwas zu verbessern, jedoch ignorierst du auch alle Kontra-Punkte mit einem "Es muss ja nicht so sein". Ich weiß wie die User reagieren, wenn ihnen eine Maßnahme nicht gefällt (was in 75% der Fall ist) und möchte diese Diskussionen nicht in jedem Thread in dem wir etwas schreiben führen und ich weiß nicht, warum genau die selben User die die PNs schreiben plötzlich mit der neuen Methode "schweigen und akzeptieren" sollten.

Und ich verfolge das EJ-Forum nicht und habe damit keine Ahnung, was du mit Dungheap in dem Zusammenhang meinst... Könntest du es erklären? (falls man es Netiquettegerecht erklären kann :>)


----------



## Firun (13. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Leider werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass egal wie konstruktiv und objektiv ich auch versuche einen Sachverhalt darzustellen, ich es nicht schaffe derart zu formulieren, dass du dich nicht angegriffen fühlst. Oder das ist nur ein fälschlicher Eindruck der durch Misinterpretation deines üblichen Schreibstils meinerseits hervorgerufen wird.
> 
> Wenn Euch das Thema unangenehm ist, müssen wir auch nicht darüber diskutieren.
> 
> ...




Servus, ich rede nicht lange darum herum.
Ich war mal ungefähr/vielleicht so wie du , ich hatte nicht viel bis keine Ahnung von dem Mod-System hier und was die Moderation eines Forums angeht und dachte aber ich könnte durch "gut gemeinte" Ratschläge irgendwie helfen.

Fakt ist erstmal, wenn du noch nie Moderiert hast, dann hast du auch keine Ahnung um was es geht und kannst es vielleicht nur erahnen. 
Ich weiß das aus erster Hand, ich habe vor längerer Zeit mal was ganz ähnliches geschrieben (Forum/User/Mod) und hatte Null Ahnung davon, ein guter Fall von Self Ownd! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber in den letzten Monaten Moderation habe ich sehr viel gelernt, egal ob es um das User Verhalten geht oder sehr Persönlich Attacken gegen meine Person über PM und wenn ich persönlich meine dann geht es sehr unter die Gürtellinie, trotzdem bin ich froh über die neu gewonnenen Erfahrungen und möchte sie auch auf keinen Fall mehr missen.


Du schreibst das wir es nicht schaffen einen Maßstab zu erreichen , wir haben (intern) einen verlässlichen Maßstab und den kennen wir auch sehr gut.


Du sagst das andere Foren das erfolgreicher schaffen , was schaffen sie erfolgreicher ?  hast du dort schon Moderiert , woher weißt du das so genau ?


Ich meine eine Community ist ab einem gewissen alter eine eingefahrene Sache, du schaffst es nicht einfach mal so durch ein neues System/Regeln über tausende von User zu verändern, das funktioniert so nicht, ziehst du an der Strenge an schreit die eine Hälfte (Willkür/Zensur) , lässt du nach sind andere User weg(wegen flamer/schlechten verhalten) , es ist immer eine totale Grad Wanderung.

Du sprichst das Verwarnungssystem an , das sehen nur die Admins und die Mods soweit ich weiß , und ich denke auch hier das es niemand anderer sehen muss, weil es keinen was angeht, weil wenn das jeder sehen könnte würde die eine Hälfte der User schon wieder schreien (Diskriminierung), und zwar zu recht wie ich finde.

Dieses Thema ist in meinen Augen auch nicht wirklich zum diskutieren geeignet, denn du kommst ja im realen Leben auch nicht zu mir in die Arbeit und erklärst mir meinen Job.

Ich weiß nur eine Sache , wir versuchen immer den besten und fairsten Weg für alle beteiligten zu finden , manchmal eben mit mehr und manchmal eben mit weniger Erfolg.


Ich weis nicht vielleicht sehe ich das auch alles falsch, ich lasse mich da gerne belehren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (13. März 2010)

Das sind relativ viele Punkte und ich kann nur ein paar recht grob ansprechen. Allerdings will ich versuchen zumindest die wichtigsten aufzugreifen.

@Lillyan
Hier ist der angesprochene Forenabschnitt zu finden. http://elitistjerks.com/forums.php#dung_heap


@Firun
Grundlegend möchtest du offensichtlich einfach die Diskussion damit beenden, indem du mir Unwissenheit und Naivität unterstellst. Das ist nicht die feine Art. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um aber zumindest ein paar Punkte zu berichtigen möchte ich diese noch klarer machen. 

Ich verstand mich weniger als derjenige der Ratschläge gibt, sondern mehr als derjenige der versucht über den Weg der Diskussion Informationen zu bekommen wie die Konzeption und Entwicklung bei Buffed gehandhabt wird. Das war größtenteils dem Eigeninteresse geschuldet. 
Das dich in letzter Zeit PMs von Usern verletzt haben finde ich bedauerlich.

Scheinbar ist der Weg der schriftlichen Diskussion über die Kanalreduzierung derart belastet, dass ich mich mit akzeptabler Textmenge nur schwer konkret genug ausdrücken kann. 

Zum "Maßstab". Dieser bezieht sich hier auf die Aussenwirkung. Je besser man diesen kommunizieren kann, desto besser können sich diejenigen an ihn anpassen, die gewillt sind sich entsprechenden Regeln zu unterwerfen. 

Weiter schrieb ich nicht erfolgreicher, sondern erfolgreich. Daher bezieht sich das auch auf die Umsetzung der entsprechenden Maßnahme. Einen Vergleich habe ich hier nicht gemacht. Allerdings stellte ich die Frage in den Raum, was denn Buffed von diesen Foren unterscheiden würde. 

Tatsächlich kann ich aber einen Erklärungsansatz wagen um sie selbst zu beantworten. Buffed könnte zum einen weder die Größe haben, noch derart unabhängig vom Markt sein, das man gewillt ist das Risiko einer derartigen Änderung in Kauf zu nehmen. Der Vergleich mit den Blizzardforen ist daher vielleicht etwas unpassend. Allerdings ist das nur eine Vermutung. 

Ich sehe nicht ganz wo ich dir deinen Job erklären möchte. ^^ Nicht mal im Ansatz. 
Vielmehr denke ich umfasst das von mir angesprochene überhaupt nicht deinen Job. Wenn ich das richtig sehe macht ihr nur bedingt das Community Management, sondern vielmehr die Forenmoderation. Selbst wenn das der Fall wäre bestünde das im Normalfall aus Projektmanagement, Markenentwicklung, Marketing, Technik und vielem anderen. Auch bei Konzipierung und Entwicklung muss man nicht zwingend in Kontakt mit der Erstellung derartiger Management Systeme kommen. 

Mein Interesse galt also Euren Ansichten zu verschiedenen Management Ansätzen. Nur das ich da, zumindest zu Teilen, einfach an der falschen Adresse zu sein scheine, da ich nicht sehe in welcher Weise ihr, speziell du, dafür offen wärt. 

In meinem täglichen Leben begegne ich oft Menschen die der Ansicht sind, Optimierungen könne ich nur dann vornehmen wenn ich ihren Job besser machen kann als sie selbst. Verständlicherweise muss man einen grundlegenden Überblick über die Tätigkeit haben, jedoch ist diese Sichtweise selbst engstirnig und naiv. Häufig sind diese Formen des Ressortegoismus auch Auslöser von Problemen die einen sonst optimaleren Ablauf hemmen. 


Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn. Entweder ihr habt keine Entwicklungsmeetings in die ihr eingebunden seid, oder möchtet dererlei Informationen mit mir nicht teilen, was ich voll und ganz verstehen kann. Wahrscheinlich würde ich es nicht anders handhaben. 
Aber es ist immer gut zu fragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unnötig ist aber die Art und Weise mich überzubügeln und die Notwendigkeit zu erzeugen jeden Absatz erneut erklären zu müssen. 
Ein "Das Konzept steht nicht zur Debatte" hätte völlig ausgereicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG und nicht so durch PMs ärgern lassen. 
Karius


----------



## Firun (13. März 2010)

@Karius  beenden möchte ich gar nichts , das war nur meine Meinung nicht die der anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im großen und ganzen habe ich dich verstanden und du mich , das ist schon in Ordnung so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis auf eine Sache , ich unterstelle dir nichts , ich behaupte es einfach mal ganz frech weil es bei mir einfach genau so war, das muss aber nicht schlecht sein, es ist einfach nur ein normales Verhalten wie bei jedem anderen auch .


PS: durch eine PM wurde ich noch nie verletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. März 2010)

> Nur das ich da, zumindest zu Teilen, einfach an der falschen Adresse zu sein scheine, da ich nicht sehe in welcher Weise ihr, speziell du, dafür offen wärt.



Sowas nennt man wohl Diskussion in der man nunmal verschiedene Standpunkte vertritt. Wir nennen Gegenargumente, die aber wohl nicht bei dir ankommen oder auf die du nicht wirklich eingehst. *Aber* wir haben nichts zu entscheiden, das ist (wie du bereits gesagt hast) Sache des Community Managers.


----------



## Killingtime (13. März 2010)

hmpf, ist das noch mein Thema? 
Ich bin einfach überwältigt von der Textflut und der rethorischen Stärke Karius'. Ich wünschte ich hätte die Zeit in dem Umfang auf dieses Thema einzugehen. Es bleibt auch bei mir der schale Geschmack das versucht wurde Karius auszubremsen. Und ich bin wirklich nicht voreingenommen gegenüber den Moderatoren. Aber eigentlich ist das Thema damit wohl zu Ende besprochen. Was soll jetzt noch kommen?
Danke für eure rege Anteilnahme.


----------



## Pente (15. März 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Nenn mich unaufmerksam, aber ich habe noch nie einen Punktestand angezeigt bekommen. Solltest du ein internes System meinen, ist das zwar schön, es geht aber nicht auf das von mir Geschriebene ein.
> 
> Internes Kontrollsystem =/= öffentliches Anreizsystem
> 
> Vielleicht hast du es fehlinterpretiert.


Du vergisst hierbei einen ganz wichtigen Punkt: niemand, aber absolut gar niemanden geht es etwas an wieviel Verwarnungen ein User innerhalb der Community hat. Das Verwarnlevel geht nur die entsprechende Person etwas an und sonst niemanden. Jeder der eine Verwarnung erhält wird von den Moderatoren darüber informiert, d.h. die Personen die sich daneben benehmen die wissen sehr wohl wie es um ihr Verwarnlevel bestellt ist. Alle anderen brauchen das nicht zu wissen.

Auch finde ich die Einstellung "dann müsste ich nahezu jeden Thread reporten und das könntet ihr niemals bewältigen" doch etwas befremdlich. Wenn dir User auffallen deren Verhalten gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen dann melde einfach den entsprechenden Post oder im Extremfall den ganzen Thread. Wie viel und wie schnell wir Reports bewältigen können muss hierbei als User doch nicht deine Sorge sein. Wenn das Moderatoren-Team mit der Report-Flut nicht mehr zurecht kommt ist das nur ein Zeichen dafür, dass wir mehr Menpower brauchen. Das ist nun auch keine Aufforderung alles und jeden zu reporten. Ich denke jeder der die Report-Funktion nutzt um auf Mißstände im Umgang der User untereinander hinzuweisen ist durchaus in der Lage diese Funktion auch entsprechend verantwortungsbewusst zu nutzen und nicht zu Mißbrauchen.

Ich hab es in der Vergangenheit bei derartigen Diskussionen schon immer gesagt und sag es gern erneut: reporten, reporten, reporten. Wir können nicht jeden Thread und jeden Post im Auge behalten, aber jeder User kann sich darauf verlassen, dass wir die Reports lesen und abarbeiten. Was mir in letzter Zeit wieder verstärkt auffällt sind User die eine Beleidigung sehen, diese dann zitieren und ein "/reported" drunter setzen, oder den User darauf hinweisen, dass sein Post voll daneben ist und sie diesen nun gemeldet haben. Mag ja nett gemeint sein aber für uns bedeutet das, dass wir jedesmal auch noch zig Folgebeiträge editieren müssen nur weil immer und immer wieder die Beleidigung zitiert wurde.


----------



## Firun (16. März 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Du vergisst hierbei einen ganz wichtigen Punkt: niemand, aber absolut gar niemanden geht es etwas an wieviel Verwarnungen ein User innerhalb der Community hat. Das Verwarnlevel geht nur die entsprechende Person etwas an und sonst niemanden. Jeder der eine Verwarnung erhält wird von den Moderatoren darüber informiert, d.h. die Personen die sich daneben benehmen die wissen sehr wohl wie es um ihr Verwarnlevel bestellt ist. Alle anderen brauchen das nicht zu wissen.
> 
> Auch finde ich die Einstellung "dann müsste ich nahezu jeden Thread reporten und das könntet ihr niemals bewältigen" doch etwas befremdlich. Wenn dir User auffallen deren Verhalten gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen dann melde einfach den entsprechenden Post oder im Extremfall den ganzen Thread. Wie viel und wie schnell wir Reports bewältigen können muss hierbei als User doch nicht deine Sorge sein. Wenn das Moderatoren-Team mit der Report-Flut nicht mehr zurecht kommt ist das nur ein Zeichen dafür, dass wir mehr Menpower brauchen. Das ist nun auch keine Aufforderung alles und jeden zu reporten. Ich denke jeder der die Report-Funktion nutzt um auf Mißstände im Umgang der User untereinander hinzuweisen ist durchaus in der Lage diese Funktion auch entsprechend verantwortungsbewusst zu nutzen und nicht zu Mißbrauchen.
> 
> Ich hab es in der Vergangenheit bei derartigen Diskussionen schon immer gesagt und sag es gern erneut: reporten, reporten, reporten. Wir können nicht jeden Thread und jeden Post im Auge behalten, aber jeder User kann sich darauf verlassen, dass wir die Reports lesen und abarbeiten. Was mir in letzter Zeit wieder verstärkt auffällt sind User die eine Beleidigung sehen, diese dann zitieren und ein "/reported" drunter setzen, oder den User darauf hinweisen, dass sein Post voll daneben ist und sie diesen nun gemeldet haben. Mag ja nett gemeint sein aber für uns bedeutet das, dass wir jedesmal auch noch zig Folgebeiträge editieren müssen nur weil immer und immer wieder die Beleidigung zitiert wurde.




Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht Pente, so was ähnliches ging mir auch im Kopf rum aber jetzt hast du es ja schon geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idiocracy (18. März 2010)

Um den sehr interessanten Dialog von Karius Seite einmal wieder aufzugreifen (Mag den Mods vielleicht nicht gefallen), bevor der Thread hier klamm und heimlich in den Tiefen des Forums verschwindet ...

Punkt 1: Ich stimme mit den Mods überein, dass es nicht angebracht ist, die Verwarnstufe öffentlich sichtbar zu machen. Das geht in der Tat nur die Mods und den betroffenen User etwas an.

Punkt 2: Ich stimme nicht mit den Mods überein, dass die Community hier eine eingefahrene Sache ist ... Warum? Veränderungen sind immer möglich und auch dringend von nöten hier im Forum. Eure "Richtlinien" und "Maßstäbe" kann ich als Langjähriger Moderator und Admin diverser Projekte nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 

_Was wissen wir eigentlich über euch Mods? Gab es mal einen Artikel auf buffed, indem ihr vorgestellt wurdet, was eure Arbeit ist und wer von den Mods für seine Arbeit bezahlt wird (Wenn ja, bitte Link posten, hab nämlich nichts gefunden)? Oder seid ihr nur Knechte, die die "Schmutzarbeit" machen dürfen, wenn ZAM und wie sie alle heissen keine Lust dazu haben oder anderweitig beschäftigt sind?_

Wie schaut es mit der Zuständigkeit der einzelnen Themengebiete aus? Mir scheint es so, als wär mal der und dann der Mod oder beide zusammen im gleichen Bereich zu finden, aber nie der selbe. Ist das so gewollt, oder ist das faktisch egal? Nehmt es halt wie es kommt ... Wenn die Mods nicht für ihre Arbeit bezahlt werden, solltet ihr vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, den ein oder anderen brauchbaren und vetrauenswürdigen Moderator fest einzustellen, damit hier mal ein bisschen Struktur rein kommt. Sofern das in eurem Sinne sein sollte ... Aber ... "Solang der ICE fährt, muss nichts am Unterbau überprüft werden" oder wie war das doch gleich ...

_Wieso seid ihr nicht konsequenter und packt dann auch mal den episch-legendären roxxor DPS Ban Hammer aus und schreibt nicht nur, dass ihr eine Forenpause verhängt?_

Beispiel: Neulich hat jemand ein Thema aufgemacht "Die Antwort auf all eure Fragen" oder so ähnlich ... Im Beitrag stand dann "42" ... Ein lustiger Mod schrieb dann "Da hat wohl jemand Lust auf eine Forenpause" ... Und? Hat derjenige die Pause gekriegt? Wohl eher nicht, oder? Wenn doch, ist das eher die Ausnahme wie mir scheint ... Das gleiche gilt im übrigen für die Videos wo sich 'ne Frau auszieht, je mehr Leute den Link anklicken ... Beitrag editieren, Link löschen, Thema schließen, User sperren ... Ist das so schwer?

_Inwiefern profitiert ihr von der hier angemeldeten Userzahl? Es gibt ja Webprojekte wo die Werbepartner so und so viel Geld bezahlen für eine gewisse Anzahl an angemeldeten oder aktiven Usern. Ist das hier auch so? _

Denn dann würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn hier nicht rigoros aussortiert wird ... Lieber Masse, statt Klasse ...

_Wieso duldet ihr Signaturen, in denen über User hergezogen wird, die sich nicht einwandfrei artikulieren können, eventuell mit der Rechtschreibung Probleme haben?_

Belustigt ihr euch selber oder ist es euch schlichtweg egal?

_Wieso habt ihr nach zig Jahren es immer noch nicht geschafft, die Bewertungsfunktion bei den Quests oder Items oder sonstigen Möglichkeiten zu deaktivieren?_

Beispiel: Verfolgt man eine länger führende Questreihe und schaut sich die Kommentare an, sind es immer die gleichen Leute die ihren negativen Senf in Form von mehr als unbrauchbaren und schlechten Kommentaren dazu geben ... Das ist wie eine Seuche, wo sich das Verhalten auch ins Forum überträgt ... Brauchbare Kommentare (z.B. Level 40 Quest mit 38 ging ohne Probleme) werden zuhauf Negativ bewertet und Sinnfreie Kommentare (olol, interessiert niemanden) erhalten positive Bewertungen. Da läuft doch irgendwas falsch, oder? Aber anscheinend vertretet ihr den Standpunkt: "Macht was draus, ihr wisst was zu tun ist".

Im großen und ganzen stell ich den Mods hier eher ein ausreichendes Zeugnis aus, was der Schulnote 4 gleich kommen würde. Ihr bemüht euch, seid anwesend und fallt eigentlich nicht negativ auf. Für mehr reicht es allerdings nicht. Das mag wohl nicht ausschließlich an euch liegen, da ihr nur im Bereich eurer euch zugewiesenen Kompetenzen und Möglichkeiten tätig sein könnt. Wollt ihr allerdings eine bessere Note, müsst ihr wohl mal euren "Lehrern" auf die virtuellen Fingerchen kloppen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorerst abschließend muss ich sagen, dass ihr eventuell mehr auf die vernünftigen User hören solltet, statt euch Gedanken um die Vielzahl derer zu machen, die ihr durch striktere Regeln und härteres durch greifen verlieren könntet ...


----------



## Tikume (18. März 2010)

Idiocracy schrieb:


> Punkt 2: Ich stimme nicht mit den Mods überein, dass die Community hier eine eingefahrene Sache ist ... Warum? Veränderungen sind immer möglich und auch dringend von nöten hier im Forum. Eure "Richtlinien" und "Maßstäbe" kann ich als Langjähriger Moderator und Admin diverser Projekte nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


lass mich raten: Das größte Aquarienboard Deutschlands?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Idiocracy schrieb:


> _Was wissen wir eigentlich über euch Mods? Gab es mal einen Artikel auf buffed, indem ihr vorgestellt wurdet, was eure Arbeit ist und wer von den Mods für seine Arbeit bezahlt wird (Wenn ja, bitte Link posten, hab nämlich nichts gefunden)? Oder seid ihr nur Knechte, die die "Schmutzarbeit" machen dürfen, wenn ZAM und wie sie alle heissen keine Lust dazu haben oder anderweitig beschäftigt sind?_


Wenn Du den Mods deine Kreditkartendaten und die Pornobilder deiner Freundin zukommen lasst kommen sie dem ganz sicher gerne nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Idiocracy schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit der Zuständigkeit der einzelnen Themengebiete aus? Mir scheint es so, als wär mal der und dann der Mod oder beide zusammen im gleichen Bereich zu finden, aber nie der selbe. Ist das so gewollt, oder ist das faktisch egal? Nehmt es halt wie es kommt ... Wenn die Mods nicht für ihre Arbeit bezahlt werden, solltet ihr vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, den ein oder anderen brauchbaren und vetrauenswürdigen Moderator fest einzustellen, damit hier mal ein bisschen Struktur rein kommt. Sofern das in eurem Sinne sein sollte ... Aber ... "Solang der ICE fährt, muss nichts am Unterbau überprüft werden" oder wie war das doch gleich ...


Genau, und der HDRO-Mod ist dann nur fürs HDRO Forum zuständig. Nur blöde wenn Morgens um Sieben 200 Posts von der Nackten Ex da sind und nur ein "Wow Mod" online ist.

Da es ja immer noch nicht klar ist: Mods werden nicht bezahlt. Mods haben einen Job der nichts mit buffed zu tun hat.
Ich bin aber sicher die würden gerne für ein fürstliches gehalt in Fürth hocken, den Job Fulltime machen und sich dauernd absprechen können :>
Unmöglich ist das absprechen dank IRC nicht, aber irgendwo muss man sich der harten Realität stellen.



Idiocracy schrieb:


> _Wieso seid ihr nicht konsequenter und packt dann auch mal den episch-legendären roxxor DPS Ban Hammer aus und schreibt nicht nur, dass ihr eine Forenpause verhängt?_


Weil das Geheule dann groß ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Idiocracy schrieb:


> Beispiel: Neulich hat jemand ein Thema aufgemacht "Die Antwort auf all eure Fragen" oder so ähnlich ... Im Beitrag stand dann "42" ... Ein lustiger Mod schrieb dann "Da hat wohl jemand Lust auf eine Forenpause" ... Und? Hat derjenige die Pause gekriegt? Wohl eher nicht, oder? Wenn doch, ist das eher die Ausnahme wie mir scheint ... Das gleiche gilt im übrigen für die Videos wo sich 'ne Frau auszieht, je mehr Leute den Link anklicken ... Beitrag editieren, Link löschen, Thema schließen, User sperren ... Ist das so schwer?


Oh ich bin dafür. Binnen 3 Tagen wäre dann nur blöderweise das Forum leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Idiocracy schrieb:


> _Wieso duldet ihr Signaturen, in denen über User hergezogen wird, die sich nicht einwandfrei artikulieren können, eventuell mit der Rechtschreibung Probleme haben?_


Mal abgesehn davon dass man Signaturen melden kann und sich hier bisher wirklich noch niemand gegen seinen Willen zitieren lassen musste in einer Signatur: Ich persönlich glaube nicht an eine 90% Legasthenierate in Deutschland. Die Leute sind einfach faul und müssen dann eben mit Reaktionen rechnen.


----------



## Pente (18. März 2010)

Idiocracy schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Ich stimme mit den Mods überein, dass es nicht angebracht ist, die Verwarnstufe öffentlich sichtbar zu machen. Das geht in der Tat nur die Mods und den betroffenen User etwas an.


Wunderbar, dann sind wir uns hier ja schonmal einig.



Idiocracy schrieb:


> Punkt 2: Ich stimme nicht mit den Mods überein, dass die Community hier eine eingefahrene Sache ist ... Warum? Veränderungen sind immer möglich und auch dringend von nöten hier im Forum. Eure "Richtlinien" und "Maßstäbe" kann ich als Langjähriger Moderator und Admin diverser Projekte nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


Ich weiss nicht bei welchen Projekten du Admin und/oder Moderator warst aber die Richtlinien sind hier klar festgelegt und auch von jedem einzusehen. Ich wüsste nicht was daran unklar oder ganz und gar nicht nachzuvollziehen wäre. Ich bin mal so frei und verlinke die *AGB*, *Forenregeln* sowie die *Netiquette*.



Idiocracy schrieb:


> _Was wissen wir eigentlich über euch Mods? Gab es mal einen Artikel auf buffed, indem ihr vorgestellt wurdet, was eure Arbeit ist und wer von den Mods für seine Arbeit bezahlt wird (Wenn ja, bitte Link posten, hab nämlich nichts gefunden)? Oder seid ihr nur Knechte, die die "Schmutzarbeit" machen dürfen, wenn ZAM und wie sie alle heissen keine Lust dazu haben oder anderweitig beschäftigt sind?_


Nein, einen Artikel gab's dazu nicht. Wäre eine lustige Idee aber im Grunde muss man niemandem die Tätigkeit eines Moderators erklären. Das Tätigkeitsfeld dürfte weitläufig bekannt sein. Bezahlt? Ich möchte mich jetzt wirklich nicht unbeliebt machen aber man muss sich einfach mal die Vielzahl an Communities im Internet ansehn und dann die Foren rauspicken bei denen die Moderatoren bezahlt werden. Es wird dich sicher nicht überraschen, aber die Foren kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Moderation wird nicht bezahlt. Das machen alle Teammitglieder "ehrenamtlich".



Idiocracy schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit der Zuständigkeit der einzelnen Themengebiete aus? Mir scheint es so, als wär mal der und dann der Mod oder beide zusammen im gleichen Bereich zu finden, aber nie der selbe. Ist das so gewollt, oder ist das faktisch egal? Nehmt es halt wie es kommt ... Wenn die Mods nicht für ihre Arbeit bezahlt werden, solltet ihr vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, den ein oder anderen brauchbaren und vetrauenswürdigen Moderator fest einzustellen, damit hier mal ein bisschen Struktur rein kommt. Sofern das in eurem Sinne sein sollte ... Aber ... "Solang der ICE fährt, muss nichts am Unterbau überprüft werden" oder wie war das doch gleich ...


Das lässt sich ganz einfach erklären: ein Report geht ein und dieser wird von demjenigen bearbeitet der Zeit hat. Warum? Weil es die einfachste und schnellste Möglichkeit ist das Forum zu moderieren. Wenn nun Moderator XY nur für HdRO zuständig ist und alle anderen den Bereich und die dazugehörigen Reports ignorieren hat man evtl den Fall, dass Threads und Postings, vorallem mit rechtswidrigem Inhalt, dort länger bestehen bleiben als es nötig wäre.



Idiocracy schrieb:


> _Wieso seid ihr nicht konsequenter und packt dann auch mal den episch-legendären roxxor DPS Ban Hammer aus und schreibt nicht nur, dass ihr eine Forenpause verhängt?_
> 
> Beispiel: Neulich hat jemand ein Thema aufgemacht "Die Antwort auf all eure Fragen" oder so ähnlich ... Im Beitrag stand dann "42" ... Ein lustiger Mod schrieb dann "Da hat wohl jemand Lust auf eine Forenpause" ... Und? Hat derjenige die Pause gekriegt? Wohl eher nicht, oder? Wenn doch, ist das eher die Ausnahme wie mir scheint ... Das gleiche gilt im übrigen für die Videos wo sich 'ne Frau auszieht, je mehr Leute den Link anklicken ... Beitrag editieren, Link löschen, Thema schließen, User sperren ... Ist das so schwer?


Moment ... oben warst du noch der Meinung, dass es niemanden etwas angeht wie hoch das Verwarnlevel eines Users ist. Dann versteh ich dich in diesem Punkt einfach mal nicht. Ich kann von mir sagen, dass ich mehr als genug Sperren, sowohl temporär als auch permanent, verhänge. Jedoch wird auch in diesem Fall der User selbst darüber informiert und sonst niemand. 



Idiocracy schrieb:


> _Inwiefern profitiert ihr von der hier angemeldeten Userzahl? Es gibt ja Webprojekte wo die Werbepartner so und so viel Geld bezahlen für eine gewisse Anzahl an angemeldeten oder aktiven Usern. Ist das hier auch so? _
> 
> Denn dann würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn hier nicht rigoros aussortiert wird ... Lieber Masse, statt Klasse ...


Interessante Ansicht. Die Tatsache, dass es viele Threads gibt in denen man uns vorwirft wir wären zu hart und würden vorschnell überzogene Strafen verhängen spricht jedoch nicht gerade dafür, dass wir nicht "rigoros" aussortieren. Was heißt hier eigentlich aussortieren? Wir sortieren garnicht. Für uns sind erstmal alle User gleich. Jeder hat das gleiche Recht sich hier in der Community aktiv zu beteiligen und sich zu Wort zu melden. Wir achten nur darauf, dass die Nutzungsbedingungen eingehalten werden.



Idiocracy schrieb:


> _Wieso duldet ihr Signaturen, in denen über User hergezogen wird, die sich nicht einwandfrei artikulieren können, eventuell mit der Rechtschreibung Probleme haben?_
> 
> Belustigt ihr euch selber oder ist es euch schlichtweg egal?


Wär mir neu, dass wir derartiges dulden. Doch vielmehr wundert mich eher die Tatsache, dass es einen derartigen Report die gesamte letzte Woche nicht gab. Nun stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage wieso du uns vorwirfst wir würden derartiges dulden obwohl du selbst wohl einfach darüber hinweg siehst, statt die Signatur zu reporten. Wie bereits im letzten Post erwähnt: bei einem derart großem Forum ist es uns schlichtweg unmöglich alle neuen Postings zu lesen. Somit ist es auch nur sehr schwer möglich wirklich jede Signatur zu kennen.



Idiocracy schrieb:


> Im großen und ganzen stell ich den Mods hier eher ein ausreichendes Zeugnis aus, was der Schulnote 4 gleich kommen würde. Ihr bemüht euch, seid anwesend und fallt eigentlich nicht negativ auf. Für mehr reicht es allerdings nicht. Das mag wohl nicht ausschließlich an euch liegen, da ihr nur im Bereich eurer euch zugewiesenen Kompetenzen und Möglichkeiten tätig sein könnt. Wollt ihr allerdings eine bessere Note, müsst ihr wohl mal euren "Lehrern" auf die virtuellen Fingerchen kloppen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich nehm es einfach mal zur Kenntnis.



Idiocracy schrieb:


> Vorerst abschließend muss ich sagen, dass ihr eventuell mehr auf die vernünftigen User hören solltet, statt euch Gedanken um die Vielzahl derer zu machen, die ihr durch striktere Regeln und härteres durch greifen verlieren könntet ...


Vernünftiger User ... das klingt schwer nach schwarz/weiß denken. Es gibt nunmal nicht nur "gut" und "böse". Es gibt zahlreiche Graustufen und so gibt es auch zahlreiche User die sich immer vorbildlich verhalten und dann halt irgendwann doch mal einen Aussetzer haben und sich daneben benehmen.


----------



## Lillyan (18. März 2010)

Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich Antworte, da man bei deinem Thread recht deutlich merkt wie wenig Einblick du in unsere Arbeit hast. Normalerweise habe ich kein Problem damit Fragen in die Richtung zu beantworten, jedoch trieft der Post ja geradezu vor Unterstellungen (selbst wenn ab und an ein Fragezeichen dahinter steht). Das meiste wurde schon beantwortet, ich picke mir noch 1-2 Punkte raus.


Idiocracy schrieb:


> _Wieso seid ihr nicht konsequenter und packt dann auch mal den episch-legendären roxxor DPS Ban Hammer aus und schreibt nicht nur, dass ihr eine Forenpause verhängt?_


Permanente Bans werden regelmäßig verhängt. Gegen Spammer, gegen Leute die mehrfach ausfallen werden, gegen Leute die sich immer wieder neue Accounts erstellen. Wir können aber nicht gleichzeitig überall sein und wenn ein User vermehrt spamt/provoziert sind wir mehr oder weniger darauf angewiesen, dass er von Usern gemeldet wird. Leider kommt es in letzter Zeit immer wieder vor, dass die vermeindlich "vernünftigen" User lieber in dem Thread auf die Provokationen eingehen und eventuell selbst beleidigend werden, aber nicht auf die Idee kommen den User zu melden und im Nachhinein darüber schimpfen, dass kein Moderator etwas unternimmt. Keine Sorge, wir bewältigen die Masse an Reports, ihr müßt keine Rücksicht auf uns nehmen. Wir haben eher ein Problem, wenn oben beschriebenes passiert.


> Beispiel: Neulich hat jemand ein Thema aufgemacht "Die Antwort auf all eure Fragen" oder so ähnlich ... Im Beitrag stand dann "42" ... Ein lustiger Mod schrieb dann "Da hat wohl jemand Lust auf eine Forenpause" ... Und? Hat derjenige die Pause gekriegt? Wohl eher nicht, oder? Wenn doch, ist das eher die Ausnahme wie mir scheint ... Das gleiche gilt im übrigen für die Videos wo sich 'ne Frau auszieht, je mehr Leute den Link anklicken ... Beitrag editieren, Link löschen, Thema schließen, User sperren ... Ist das so schwer?


Ein User kriegt spätestens bei der 2. Verwarnung eine Schreibsperre, bei der ersten sind wir für gewöhnlich noch gnädig und erinnern an die Netiquette und die Forenregeln. Ist das nun schlimm? Müssen wir jeden User der nur ansatzweise auffällig wird gleich bannen? Ich denke nicht, ich denke immernoch, dass in den meisten Fällen der gesunde Menschenverstand sieht. Wenn ein User sich aber wiederholt gegen die Regeln verhält habe ich auch kein Problem damit einen permanenten Ban zu verhängen. Dass du so wenige geschlossene Threads mit Frauen die sich ausziehen siehst liegt schlichtweg daran, dass wir solche Threads löschen und die User bannen.... und schwer ist das nicht wirklich.


> _Inwiefern profitiert ihr von der hier angemeldeten Userzahl? Es gibt ja Webprojekte wo die Werbepartner so und so viel Geld bezahlen für eine gewisse Anzahl an angemeldeten oder aktiven Usern. Ist das hier auch so? _
> 
> Denn dann würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn hier nicht rigoros aussortiert wird ... Lieber Masse, statt Klasse ...


Ähm, nein... das ist sicher nicht der Grund. Wir "sortieren" (das Wort mag ich gar nicht, immerhin sitzen Menschen am anderen Ende der Leitung) schon recht gut aus. Viel von unserer Arbeit passiert jedoch im Hintergrund und ich denke eigentlich, dass es auch ein angenehmeres Klima im Forum schafft als nun einen öffentlichen Pranger anzuschaffen.


> _Wieso duldet ihr Signaturen, in denen über User hergezogen wird, die sich nicht einwandfrei artikulieren können, eventuell mit der Rechtschreibung Probleme haben?_
> 
> Belustigt ihr euch selber oder ist es euch schlichtweg egal?


Tun wir nicht. Wenn solch eine Signatur gemeldet wird wird sie entfernt und der User kriegt eine Verwarnung, spätestens wenn er sich uneinsichtig zeigt oder etwas in der Art wiederholt macht. Was läßt sich denken, dass es anders sei?


> _Wieso habt ihr nach zig Jahren es immer noch nicht geschafft, die Bewertungsfunktion bei den Quests oder Items oder sonstigen Möglichkeiten zu deaktivieren?_


Damit haben wir Moderatoren nichts zu tun, deswegen lasse ich das erstmal unkommentiert.


> Beispiel: Verfolgt man eine länger führende Questreihe und schaut sich die Kommentare an, sind es immer die gleichen Leute die ihren negativen Senf in Form von mehr als unbrauchbaren und schlechten Kommentaren dazu geben ... Das ist wie eine Seuche, wo sich das Verhalten auch ins Forum überträgt ... Brauchbare Kommentare (z.B. Level 40 Quest mit 38 ging ohne Probleme) werden zuhauf Negativ bewertet und Sinnfreie Kommentare (olol, interessiert niemanden) erhalten positive Bewertungen. Da läuft doch irgendwas falsch, oder? Aber anscheinend vertretet ihr den Standpunkt: "Macht was draus, ihr wisst was zu tun ist".


Auch da kann ich wieder nur sagen: Melden, melden, melden. Gerade die Kommentare in der Datenbank kann man als Moderator nur extremst schlecht überprüfen.


> Im großen und ganzen stell ich den Mods hier eher ein ausreichendes Zeugnis aus, was der Schulnote 4 gleich kommen würde. Ihr bemüht euch, seid anwesend und fallt eigentlich nicht negativ auf. Für mehr reicht es allerdings nicht. Das mag wohl nicht ausschließlich an euch liegen, da ihr nur im Bereich eurer euch zugewiesenen Kompetenzen und Möglichkeiten tätig sein könnt. Wollt ihr allerdings eine bessere Note, müsst ihr wohl mal euren "Lehrern" auf die virtuellen Fingerchen kloppen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bitte verzeihe, wenn ich mir diesmal aus der Note nicht allzuviel mache, den Grund habe ich in meinem ersten Abschnitt bereits erläutert.


> Vorerst abschließend muss ich sagen, dass ihr eventuell mehr auf die vernünftigen User hören solltet, statt euch Gedanken um die Vielzahl derer zu machen, die ihr durch striktere Regeln und härteres durch greifen verlieren könntet ...


Wo höre ich denn nicht auf vernünftige User?


----------



## Idiocracy (19. März 2010)

Hui, da hab ich ja doch tiefer ins Hornissennest gestochen, wie vermutet. Nun, gut ... Punkt für Punkt, zum mitschreiben und behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tikume? Grafikfehler meinerseits, dass ich Deinen Mod Status nicht sehe, oder trauerst Du nur vergangenen Zeiten hinterher, dass Du meinst an die Moderatoren gerichteten Fragen kommentieren zu müssen, weil Du selber mal einer warst? Komm mir nicht mit "Ich sprech aus Erfahrung" ... Du bist Geschichte was das Mod Dasein betrifft, solltest demnach auch keine Fragen beantworten, die nicht an Dich gerichtet sind. Da nützen Dir auch Deine ~10k Beiträge und die 3-Jährige Mitgliedschaft nichts ... Labertasche ...

Pente:

_
Ich weiss nicht bei welchen Projekten du Admin und/oder Moderator warst (...)_

Kein Problem. Ein Fussballforum eines großen Deutschen Vereins und unter anderem ein Medienportal rund um TV, Kino, Heimmedien und Art verwandtes wo auch User unterschiedlichster Coleur mit weit auseinander gehenden Meinungen aufeinander treffen. Kleinere private Projekte rein spielerischer Natur waren bzw. sind HP sowie Portal und Forum diverser mittel- bis großen Gilden in den unterschiedlichsten Spielen. Unabhängig davon, ob ich die Spiele selber spiel, oder nicht.

_
aber die Richtlinien sind hier klar festgelegt und auch von jedem einzusehen._

Aha ... Und wieviel Prozent der potentiellen "Übeltäter" interessieren sich für das lesen jener AGB, Forenregeln und der Netiquette? Es ist sicherlich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, dass all diese Vorschriften, Regeln und Verhaltensweisen missachtet werden, oder?

_
(...) Es wird dich sicher nicht überraschen (...)_

Nö, natürlich nicht. Ich hab halt nur mal angefragt, ob irgend ein Mod hier eine Vergütung erhält für die, zugegeben, mitunter undankbare Arbeit die hier geleistet wird. Computec ist kein kleines Unternehmen, da sollte sowas kein großes Problem sein ... Und erzählt mir bitte nicht, dass ihr das gerne kostenlos macht und ihr "Nein, danke" sagen würdet, wenn man euch zumindest in Form einer Gamecard, eines Abos einer Zeitschrift oder sonstwie entlohnen würde, wenn schon nicht direkt finanziell ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_
Das lässt sich ganz einfach erklären (...)_

Dann hab ich mich wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Natürlich soll es kein Ressortsplitting im hergebrachten Sinne geben, was bedeuten würde, dass jeder Mod seinen bestimmten Bereich hat und gefälligst seine Griffel aus den anderen Bereichen raus zu halten hat ... Jeder Mod, nicht zu erkennen durch den User, soll die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten in jedem Unterforum haben, aber nicht jeder Mod muss zu einem Beitrag etwas schreiben, wenn es schon ein anderer Mod getan hat und die Beanstandung damit geklärt ist (sein sollte). Zu viele Köche ... und so ... Ein Mod gibt ein Statement ab, wieso, weshalb und warum ... und gut.

_
Dann versteh ich dich in diesem Punkt einfach mal nicht._

Die Aussage "Und? Hat derjenige die Pause gekriegt? Wohl eher nicht, oder?" sollte Dich nicht dazu verleiten mir zu sagen, ob derjenige einen Bann oder sonstwas gekriegt hat. Das war lediglich eine Hinterfragung von mir, ob bei sowas direkt reagiert wird, oder ob ihr sagt "Lass dem kleinen seinen Spaß" ... Es bleibt dabei. Die Verwarnstufe des einzelnen, hat den anderen nichts anzugehen.

_
Was heißt hier eigentlich aussortieren? Wir sortieren garnicht._

Nein, halt. Das hast Du falsch verstanden. Damit meinte ich nicht die User (zumindest nicht bis zu einem Bann-würdigen Grund), sondern die Beiträge, welche nicht den Regeln entsprechen. Aber halten wir es in etwa mit George Orwell ... Alle "Tiere" sind gleich, aber einige sind gleicher" ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_
Doch vielmehr wundert mich eher die Tatsache, dass es einen derartigen Report die gesamte letzte Woche nicht gab. Nun stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage wieso du uns vorwirfst wir würden derartiges dulden obwohl du selbst wohl einfach darüber hinweg siehst, statt die Signatur zu reporten._

Seh ich darüber hinweg, und wenn ja, wieso sprech ich es dann jetzt an? Genau, weil die Gelegenheit jetzt in dem Thread hier günstig ist und es viele Leute lesen können, sofern sie möchten. Es gibt, Gott seis gedankt, auch hier noch User, die nicht nur "ZOMFG gief Shadowmourne!1!1eeinself" schreien können. Wieso es ansonsten keinen derartigen Report gab? Tja, das wird wohl daran liegen, dass die Mehrheit der User solch eine Signatur wohl erst melden, wenn sie sich selber darin wieder finden würden, aber nicht, wenn es jemand anderen trifft. Im Gegenteil: Da wird sogar eventuell noch geschmunzelt ... Und diejenigen, die in der Signatur zitiert werden sind, naja ... wie soll ich es formulieren, damit ich niemanden zu nahe trete ... Vielleicht nicht gerade die aktivsten hier, oder vielleicht auch nicht die hellsten, welche sich Gedanken über ihr geschriebenes machen ... Und weisst Du was ich mich frage? Richtig, ob ihr aktiv mit lest im Forum, oder nur auf den Report eines fragwürdigen Beitrags reagiert? Denn, solltet ihr auch so mitlesen, wär euch die ein oder andere Signatur sicherlich schon selber aufgefallen und der ein oder andere Beitrag mehr im Papierkorb gelandet ... 

------

Lillyan

_
da man bei deinem Thread recht deutlich merkt wie wenig Einblick du in unsere Arbeit hast._

Ja, wahrscheinlich ... Vermutlich weil sich eure Arbeit soviel von der anderer Mods unterscheidet und die Vorgehensweise hier ja sooo komplett anders ist, wie in zwölfundreissig anderen Foren ... Ich bitte Dich ... 

_
jedoch trieft der Post ja geradezu vor Unterstellungen (selbst wenn ab und an ein Fragezeichen dahinter steht)._

Zeig mir eine Unterstellung, bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab lediglich Punkte aufgegriffen und um eure Stellungnahme gebeten. Würde ich euch etwas unterstellen, hätt ich mich etwas anders ausgedrückt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ich euch aus der Reserve locken muss, versteht sich von selbst. Ebenso steh ich nicht mit einem Blumenstraus vor eurer Tür und bitte um ein Kaffeekränzchen. Entweder richtig, oder gar nicht ... Diskussionen sind nun mal ungemütlich. Für den einen, wie für den anderen.

_
Wir können aber nicht gleichzeitig überall sein und wenn ein User vermehrt spamt/provoziert sind wir mehr oder weniger darauf angewiesen, dass er von Usern gemeldet wird._

Was in so großem Maße nicht vorkommen würde, wenn es dauerhaft Mods gäbe, die immer anwesend sind. Habt ihr sowas schon mal vorgeschlagen in der Chefetage, oder ist euch das Forum dann doch nicht so wichtig, um das Thema aufzugreifen? Es würde schließlich auch euch zu gute kommen. Oder habt ihr Angst, dass ein fester Mod euch euren "Job" weg nimmt, und ihr dann nicht mehr sagen könnt "Ich bin Mod auf buffed.de"? ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_
 Wir "sortieren" (das Wort mag ich gar nicht, immerhin sitzen Menschen am anderen Ende der Leitung) schon recht gut aus._

Auch an Dich noch mal der Hinweis ... Mit aussortieren meinte ich nicht die User, sondern die Beiträge. Das User die nur Mist schreiben dann mittelfristig sowieso weg bleiben (oder ihr dafür sorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), wenn sie merken, dass ihr Gewäsch hier keinen Anklang findet, oder strikt gegen vorgegangen wird, ist dann das positive Ergebnis. Ah, jo ... Wo hab ich geschrieben, dass ich sowas wie einen öffentlichen Pranger haben möchte? Reicht nicht schon die unsägliche +/- Bewertung in den Kommentaren bei den Artikeln oder in der Datenbank?

_
Damit haben wir Moderatoren nichts zu tun, deswegen lasse ich das erstmal unkommentiert._

Das bezog sich auf die Tatsache, dass sich das Verhalten in der Datenbank, oder den Artikeln im Forum spiegelt und umgekehrt. Bewertungsfunktion deaktivieren und gut ... Die sind sowieso nicht aussagekräftig. Klar ist, dass in der Datenbank viele, viele Bilder falsch verlinkt sind, Questgeber nicht richtig angegeben sind und sonstiges ... Es landet jemand auf der falschen Quest, gibt aber ansich einen richtigen Kommentar ab, kriegt aber massig "Flames" und - Bewertungen, weil er sich vertan hat ... Nicht selten entstehen dort elendig lange Diskussionen, die man eigentlich nicht so nennen kann ... Aber es läuft und läuft und läuft ... By the way ... Die Bewertungsfunktion hier im Forum kann meiner Meinung nach (Die natürlich kein Stück zählt wie man weiss), auch wieder abgeschafft werden, da sie sinnfrei und ohne jeglichen Nutzen für den einzelnen ist. Es gibt andere Schlaglöcher und Baustellen ...

_
Bitte verzeihe, wenn ich mir diesmal aus der Note nicht allzuviel mache_

Dafür musst Du Dich nicht entschuldigen, ich hab keinen Freundenschrei erwartet. Ich hab sowieso keine Ahnung, hab mich nie mit der Materie beschäftigt und hab mir alles mal so aus der Luft gegriffen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber solang die Forenadministration mit euch zufrieden ist, ist ja alles in Butter ... oder? 

_
Wo höre ich denn nicht auf vernünftige User?_

Ich weiss es nicht, sag Du es mir.

PS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
So ein Jammer aber auch, da wurde doch glatt nicht damit gerechnet, dass man mal mehr zusagen hat wie "l2p knoob rofl", deswegen sind die Zitate von euch _kursiv_ dargestellt ...


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2010)

Idiocracy schrieb:


> Aha ... Und wieviel Prozent der potentiellen "Übeltäter" interessieren sich für das lesen jener AGB, Forenregeln und der Netiquette? Es ist sicherlich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, dass all diese Vorschriften, Regeln und Verhaltensweisen missachtet werden, oder?



Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Netiquette, AGB und Forenregeln sind bei der Registrierung abzuhaken/einzusehen und die Forenregeln, sowie Netiquette permanent verlinkt. Natürlich liest das kaum jemand, aber die Konsequenzen beim Fehlverhalten sind trotzdem das Problem des Accounts.
_
_


> Nö, natürlich nicht. Ich hab halt nur mal angefragt, ob irgend ein Mod hier eine Vergütung erhält für die, zugegeben, mitunter undankbare Arbeit die hier geleistet wird. Computec ist kein kleines Unternehmen, da sollte sowas kein großes Problem sein ... Und erzählt mir bitte nicht, dass ihr das gerne kostenlos macht und ihr "Nein, danke" sagen würdet, wenn man euch zumindest in Form einer Gamecard, eines Abos einer Zeitschrift oder sonstwie entlohnen würde, wenn schon nicht direkt finanziell ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt sehr viele größere Foren ohne jegliche Entlohnungen, egal in welcher Form. Aber ob und/oder was meine Schäfchen bekommen, verrate ich nicht. :-P



> Jeder Mod, nicht zu erkennen durch den User, soll die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten in jedem Unterforum haben, aber nicht jeder Mod muss zu einem Beitrag etwas schreiben, wenn es schon ein anderer Mod getan hat und die Beanstandung damit geklärt ist (sein sollte). Zu viele Köche ... und so ... Ein Mod gibt ein Statement ab, wieso, weshalb und warum ... und gut.



Die Aufteilung von Mods nach Themenbereichen gab es mal - hat aber nicht funktioniert, weil einige dadurch andere Foren total ignorierten. Jeder Mod ist für jedes Unterforum zuständig. Um Doppelverwarnungen zu vermeiden, gibt es ein Ticket-System, in dem jeder Mod Reports einsehen und je nach Status flaggen kann. Das verhindert aber nicht zu 100% Doppelwarnungen, denn was man direkt sieht, sollte man auch gleich angehen.



> Die Aussage "Und? Hat derjenige die Pause gekriegt? Wohl eher nicht, oder?" sollte Dich nicht dazu verleiten mir zu sagen, ob derjenige einen Bann oder sonstwas gekriegt hat. Das war lediglich eine Hinterfragung von mir, ob bei sowas direkt reagiert wird, oder ob ihr sagt "Lass dem kleinen seinen Spaß" [..] Nein, halt. Das hast Du falsch verstanden. Damit meinte ich nicht die User (zumindest nicht bis zu einem Bann-würdigen Grund), sondern die Beiträge, welche nicht den Regeln entsprechen. Aber halten wir es in etwa mit George Orwell ... Alle "Tiere" sind gleich, aber einige sind gleicher" ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Situationsabhängig.



> ... Es bleibt dabei. Die Verwarnstufe des einzelnen, hat den anderen nichts anzugehen.



Exakt, und das war nie anders.
_
_


> Richtig, ob ihr aktiv mit lest im Forum, oder nur auf den Report eines fragwürdigen Beitrags reagiert? Denn, solltet ihr auch so mitlesen, wär euch die ein oder andere Signatur sicherlich schon selber aufgefallen und der ein oder andere Beitrag mehr im Papierkorb gelandet ...



Ohne dir zu Nahe treten zu wollen, aber das war eine Reaktion ala "Ich weiß nicht wie ihr arbeitet und reim mir was zusammen".


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2010)

> Ja, wahrscheinlich ... Vermutlich weil sich eure Arbeit soviel von der anderer Mods unterscheidet und die Vorgehensweise hier ja sooo komplett anders ist, wie in zwölfundreissig anderen Foren ... Ich bitte Dich ...



Ich könnte an dieser Stelle auch das "Ich war in relativ vielen, großen, sehr aktiven Foren unterwegs und habe 13 Jahre Erfahrung in dem Bereich"-Keule auspacken.



> Zeig mir eine Unterstellung, bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du musst jemanden aus der Reserve locken und das versteht sich von selbst? Nennt man das nicht auch Provokation bzw. Trollen? Ich sehe in der Aussage den Versuch der Selbstprofilierung. 
_
_


> Was in so großem Maße nicht vorkommen würde, wenn es dauerhaft Mods gäbe, die immer anwesend sind.



Die Suche nach neuen Mods läuft permanent - jedoch sollte eine gewisse Anzahl nicht überschritten werden, um den Überblick zu behalten und aus diversen Erfahrungen heraus. Bewerbungen ausgeschlossen. Bestimmte Kandidaten, die offensichtlich versuchen Mods zu werden, sind kategorisch von Beginn an ausgeschlossen.



> Bewertungsfunktion deaktivieren und gut ...



Bewertungsfunktion mit Filtern anpassen ist die intelligentere Lösung, aber momentan nicht möglich.



> Klar ist, dass in der Datenbank viele, viele Bilder falsch verlinkt sind, Questgeber nicht richtig angegeben sind und sonstiges



Bilder in der Datenbank? Vom Spiel ausgegebene und verknüpfte Daten falsch verlinkt?



> Die Bewertungsfunktion hier im Forum kann meiner Meinung nach



Bisher zu wenig Resonanz in diese Richtung, um über eine Entfernung nachzudenken.


----------



## Lillyan (19. März 2010)

Und wieder einmal wurde in keinem Wort darauf eingegangen, was wir machen und welche Begründungen wir gegeben haben. Schade, hätte ich mir die Mühe sparen können.


----------



## RedShirt (19. März 2010)

Wenn ich hier mal mein kleines Scheffelchen in den Raum s tellen dürfte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich auch selber Angebote im Netz (inkl. Foren) betreibe, schätze ich die Arbeit der Moderatoren hier auf Buffed ziemlich - es wird schnell reagiert, es wird besonnen gehandelt und allgemein bin ich ziemlich zufrieden mit der Plattform.

Von wowdata.buffed kann ich auch nur Gutes sagen - klar ist nicht alles 100% akkurat, aber das Spiel ändert sich auch oft genug... ich sag nur: Patches.

Insofern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 inkl. der engagierten und geschätzten buffed-Crewmember.

Danke, das Wort zum Freitag.


----------



## Pente (19. März 2010)

Im Grunde habe ich meinen Standpunkt ja bereits erörtert deswegen spar ich es mir nochmals auf alle Punkte einzugehen. Ich würde mich nur wiederholen. Einen Punkt kann ich jedoch beim besten Willen so nicht stehen lassen:



Idiocracy schrieb:


> _
> Doch vielmehr wundert mich eher die Tatsache, dass es einen derartigen Report die gesamte letzte Woche nicht gab. Nun stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage wieso du uns vorwirfst wir würden derartiges dulden obwohl du selbst wohl einfach darüber hinweg siehst, statt die Signatur zu reporten._
> 
> Seh ich darüber hinweg, und wenn ja, wieso sprech ich es dann jetzt an? Genau, weil die Gelegenheit jetzt in dem Thread hier günstig ist und es viele Leute lesen können, sofern sie möchten. Es gibt, Gott seis gedankt, auch hier noch User, die nicht nur "ZOMFG gief Shadowmourne!1!1eeinself" schreien können. Wieso es ansonsten keinen derartigen Report gab? Tja, das wird wohl daran liegen, dass die Mehrheit der User solch eine Signatur wohl erst melden, wenn sie sich selber darin wieder finden würden, aber nicht, wenn es jemand anderen trifft. Im Gegenteil: Da wird sogar eventuell noch geschmunzelt ... Und diejenigen, die in der Signatur zitiert werden sind, naja ... wie soll ich es formulieren, damit ich niemanden zu nahe trete ... Vielleicht nicht gerade die aktivsten hier, oder vielleicht auch nicht die hellsten, welche sich Gedanken über ihr geschriebenes machen ... Und weisst Du was ich mich frage? Richtig, ob ihr aktiv mit lest im Forum, oder nur auf den Report eines fragwürdigen Beitrags reagiert? Denn, solltet ihr auch so mitlesen, wär euch die ein oder andere Signatur sicherlich schon selber aufgefallen und der ein oder andere Beitrag mehr im Papierkorb gelandet ...


Fakt ist und das kannst du nicht abstreiten, dass du keine Signatur gemeldet hast. Weder diese noch letzte Woche. Nun jetzt erneut den schwarzen Peter dem Moderatoren-Team zuzuspielen und zu sagen "wenn ihr andere Reports bearbeitet und auch richtig lest hättet ihr die Signatur längst gesehen" ist dann doch eher ein schwaches Argument. Du kannst sagen was du willst aber in diesem Falle gibt es nur eine richtige Lösung: du hättest die Signatur (von der wir übrigens noch immer nicht wissen welche es sein sollte) schon längst melden müssen. Solange du den Melden-Button nicht auch nur ein einziges Mal gedrückt hast um diese Signatur zu melden kannst du uns auch nicht vorwerfen wir würden sie tollerieren. Die Schuld bei anderen Suchen ist immer die einfachste Lösung, das ist mir schon klar.

Ob wir auch aktiv im Forum lesen? Ja, ich beteilige mich sogar aktiv an Diskussionen zum ein oder anderem Thema. Auch wenn ich mich nun doch wiederhole aber bei einem Forum das bereits um 10:40 Uhr morgens knapp 2.200 User Online hat kann man unmöglich jeden Post lesen und jedes Thema aktiv verfolgen. Das ist nunmal so. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung wie groß die Projekte waren die du als Admin und/oder Moderator betreut hast und um ehrlich zu sein interessiert es mich auch nicht wirklich da es irrelevant für unsere Arbeit ist. Das buffed-Forum hat aktuell 433.796 Mitglieder und 2.497.546 Beiträge. Das sind 39.436 User und 227.049,6 Beiträge die auf einen Moderator kommen. Um dir das ganze Ausmaß noch ein wenig greifbarer zu machen: wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man im Schnitt 3 Minuten pro Beitrag braucht sind wir bei 681.147 Minuten, somit bei 11.352 Stunden und das Ganze entspricht dann 473 Tagen. Nettes Pensum das jeder im Moderatoren-Team abzuarbeiten hätte. Wenn du nun weiter der Ansicht bist wir Moderatoren müssten ja alles sehen und lesen dann handhab es wie zuvor auch und reporte einfach garnicht. Wirf uns dann aber bitte nicht vor, dass wir irgendetwas tollerieren würden.

In diesem Sinne, schönes Wochenende


----------



## Koom (19. März 2010)

Achtung: Vernünftiges Posting von mir. Bitte weiterlesen. *g*



ZAM schrieb:


> Du musst jemanden aus der Reserve locken und das versteht sich von selbst? Nennt man das nicht auch Provokation bzw. Trollen? Ich sehe in der Aussage den Versuch der Selbstprofilierung.


Um Selbstprofilierung geht es doch den meisten aktiven Forennutzern (oder WOW-Spielern). Ja, das ist pauschalisierend, aber im Grunde geht es in "Diskussionen" meist nur darum herauszustellen, das man selbst der Tollste ist (aber total bescheiden!), während alle anderen keine Ahnung haben, sich nicht informieren oder einfach unskilled und doof sind. Merkt man ja auch an dem ein oder anderem Userposting hier, das herausstellt, wie toll und erfahren man doch selbst ist, und wie amateurhaft hingegen alle anderen sind.


----------



## Dalmus (19. März 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal wurde in keinem Wort darauf eingegangen, was wir machen und welche Begründungen wir gegeben haben. Schade, hätte ich mir die Mühe sparen können.



Warum?
Es gibt, glaube ich, eine Menge Leute, die diese Diskussion rein lesend verfolgen. Somit war Deine Mühe mitnichten für die Katz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (20. März 2010)

Idiocracy schrieb:


> Tikume? Grafikfehler meinerseits, dass ich Deinen Mod Status nicht sehe, oder trauerst Du nur vergangenen Zeiten hinterher, dass Du meinst an die Moderatoren gerichteten Fragen kommentieren zu müssen, weil Du selber mal einer warst? Komm mir nicht mit "Ich sprech aus Erfahrung" ... Du bist Geschichte was das Mod Dasein betrifft, solltest demnach auch keine Fragen beantworten, die nicht an Dich gerichtet sind. Da nützen Dir auch Deine ~10k Beiträge und die 3-Jährige Mitgliedschaft nichts ... Labertasche ...


Wie war noch mal der Threadtitel?  Und ihr wundert euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idiocracy (20. März 2010)

Hallo, ZAM.

_Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. (...) aber die Konsequenzen beim Fehlverhalten sind trotzdem das Problem des Accounts._

Ist mir schon klar. Wär es nicht sinnvoll, vor dem Abschluss der Registrierung, einen Timer zu integrieren der es erst nach 180 Sekunden (nur ein Richtwert) möglich macht, die Registrierung abzuschließen? Oder eine selbst scrollende Seite, die man nicht beschleunigen kann, wo einem der Text quasi vorgelegt wird und man im großen und ganzen gar nicht drum herum kommt, die AGB samt Forenregeln und Netiquette zu lesen? Wie schaut es mit regelmäßigen Aufforderungen vor dem abschicken eines Beitrags aus, die Forenregeln erneut zu lesen und zu bestätigen? Funktioniert in vielen anderen Communitys. (Bspw. bei "Zwei Wort Posts", die zu 90% eh nur aus "mimimi" oder ähnlichem bestehen).
Ebenso sollte es doch möglich sein, die Anmeldemaske dahin gehend abzuändern, dass User ein paar Grundinformationen einzutragen haben, die natürlich nicht zu persönlich sein dürfen. Werden die Informationen nicht eingetragen, ist eine Registrierung nicht möglich. All das würde "Trolle" im Alter zwischen 12 und 99 Jahren eventuell ein bisschen eindämmen. Letztlich ... Was aber kaum umsetzbar ist, bedenkt man die zahlreichen neuen Registrierungen täglich ... Freischaltung der User durch einen Admin. Es wird sich registriert, die E-Mail bestätigt und damit hat der User Zugriff auf das komplette Forum, ohne Schreibrechte bis er von einem Admin freigeschaltet wurde. Ist so allerdings wirklich nicht möglich, da ihr sonst mit nichts anderem mehr beschäftigt seid. Die Erfahrung hab ich selber schon gemacht.
Sind nur ein paar Ideen, wenn man von vorne herein sagt, dass wird sowieso nicht helfen, darf man sich irgendwo auch nicht beschweren ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Es gibt sehr viele größere Foren ohne jegliche Entlohnungen, egal in welcher Form. Aber ob und/oder was meine Schäfchen bekommen, verrate ich nicht._

Darfst Du, kannst Du, oder willst Du nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nun, ja ... Hätte mich einfach mal interessiert. Ich denke einige andere auch. 
Eine Sache weiss ich aber mit 100%er Sicherheit, werde das hier aber nicht öffentlich schreiben, obwohl es gut passen würde. Du kannst das aber gerne per PM erfragen, obwohl das für Dich keine Neuigkeit sein dürfte.

_Die Aufteilung von Mods nach Themenbereichen gab es mal (...)_

Ja, ist doch auch in Ordnung. Nochmal ... Es reicht aber, wenn ein Moderator sagt "Schluss mit Flamen/Spammen/Whatever" und nicht zehn Minuten später der nächste Mod ankommt und die gleiche Platte erneut abspielt ... In meinen Augen ist das zuviel Kuddelmuddel und alles andere als Übersichtlich. Selbstverständlich soll sich jeder Mod nach können und kräften um alle Bereiche kümmern, aber immer nur einer zur gleichen Zeit.

_(...)das war eine Reaktion ala "Ich weiß nicht wie ihr arbeitet und reim mir was zusammen"._

Ne, das hast Du in den falschen Hals gekriegt, aber gleich unten dazu mehr ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Ich könnte an dieser Stelle auch das "Ich war in relativ vielen, großen, sehr aktiven Foren unterwegs und habe 13 Jahre Erfahrung in dem Bereich"-Keule auspacken._

Ui, glaub da nehmen wir uns beide nichts. Mein erster Rechner war ein Schneider CPC 464 mit 12 Jahren und ich kann mich noch gut an meine ersten Schritte '96 im "Internet" erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub da wurde gerade das Feuer entdeckt ...

_Du musst jemanden aus der Reserve locken und das versteht sich von selbst?_

Du hast mich doch zitiert, oder? Dann weisst Du auch wieso und warum ... Ich diskutiere gerne kontrovers, aber ohne jemanden zu beleidigen oder direkt anzugreifen. Was hat das mit "Trollen" oder "Profilierung" zu tun? Würd ich trollen, tät ich mich in die endlose Riege der Beiträge einreihen, wo jemand eine Frage stellt und als Antwort "lawl, geh lieber rf statt icc da passte bessa rein" kriegt ... Das viele Leute manchmal meinen direkt von Trollen oder Profilierung schreiben zu müssen, wenn man mal ein unangenehmes Thema anspricht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Dein Chef Dich auf Missstände anspricht, die er vielleicht so sieht, Du aber nicht ... Sagst Du dann zu ihm "Sie sind aber ein Troll, Herr Meier, müssen sie sich so profilieren?" ... Kein Vergleich? Birnen und Äpfel? ... Jo, vergessen ... 

_Die Suche nach neuen Mods läuft permanent_

Mag ja sein. Ich sprach aber von permanenten Mods, die natürlich bezahlt werden müssten ...

_Bewertungsfunktion mit Filtern anpassen ist die intelligentere Lösung, aber momentan nicht möglich._

Negative Bewertungen deaktivieren, oder ist das technisch nicht umsetzbar? Und wenn eine Bewertungsfunktion mit Filtern ... Wie soll der Filter aussehen? Ähnlich wie auf YouTube, dass ein Beitrag nach so und so viel negativen Bewertung automatisch als Spam deklariert wird und nicht mehr sichtbar ist, ausser für den Eröffner und die Mods? Wär ein Ansatz und würde eventuell Feuer aus so manchen Diskussionen nehmen ...

_Bilder in der Datenbank? Vom Spiel ausgegebene und verknüpfte Daten falsch verlinkt?_

Schaut euch doch allein mal eure AddOn Ecke an ... Minibilder über dem Beitrag, wo man nichts erkennt ... Klickt man auf das Bild, um sich eben ein Bild vom aussehen zu machen, landet man entweder auf der buffed Startseite oder kriegt irgendeinen Loot vorgesetzt ...
Und, nein ... Rechts klick und Grafikadresse kopieren und im neuen Tab einfügen kann nicht die Lösung sein und ist auch nicht die Lösung, weil das Bild im neuen Tab dann genauso groß angezeigt wird, wie auf der ursprünglichen Seite. Ausserdem ist das wohl kaum der Sinn und Zweck einer Verlinkung. Das Problem ist nicht erst seit 5 Minuten bekannt ...
Die Datenbank ... Ja, das leidige Thema ... Man verfolgt eine Quest, hat die abgeschlossen und klickt auf die Folgequest und landet plötzlich ganz woanders, mit anderen Anforderungen, anderen NPC und für ein ganz anderes Level. Oder man ist noch auf der richtigen Quest, aber die Karten stimmen absolut nicht überein, mit den Standorten der NPC. Wenn es ein Clientseitiges Problem ist und ihr da nicht wirklich etwas dran ändern könnt ... oder wollt ... Wieso gibt es dann Datenbanken, die in der Hinsicht ohne größere Probleme funktionieren? Als "alter Hase" in WoW ist man auf die Questdatenbank nur noch angewiesen, wenn man sich eine Rasse erstellt, die man noch nicht gespielt hat, demnach die Gebiete und Quests kaum kennt ... Als absoluter Neuling allerdings, der bisher nur buffed in der Szene kennt und sich hier Hilfe erhofft wird sich schon ganz schön wundern wenn er im Silberwald questet und mit Level 20 plötzlich in die Brennende Steppe soll, an der Grenze ankommt und mal eben von 'nem Stufe 50 Mob aus den Socken gehauen wird ... Dann postet er den Missstand in der betroffenen Quest (Wie es viele machen) und bekommt als Reaktion dann "rofl guck halt watte machst" ... Rein Interessehalber schaut er dann ein paar Tage später nach, ob die Quest mittlerweile korrigiert wurde, was natürlich nicht passiert ist, und liest die ganzen Antworten, wo es natürlich nicht bei der "rofl guck halt watte machst" bleibt, sondern andere sich auch noch gütlich dran tun ... Jemand der, sagen wir, etwas dünnhäutig ist, springt natürlich direkt auf den Zug und antwortet dann ebenfalls oder greift den User direkt per PM an ... Muss man sich jetzt hier der Realität stellen, und alles einfach so nehmen wie es ist, weil man eh nichts ändern kann und einfach ein dickeres Fell mitbringen um sich aufhalten zu "dürfen", oder wie stellst Du Dir (ihr euch) das vor?

_Bisher zu wenig Resonanz in diese Richtung, um über eine Entfernung nachzudenken_

War ja auch nur meine Meinung. Bewertungen sind halt immer so 'ne Sache, weil sie nichts aussagen. Genauso wie die Anzahl der verfassten Beiträge, oder die Dauer der Mitgliedschaft. Nur Zahlen.

-----

Hallo, Lillyan.

_Schade, hätte ich mir die Mühe sparen können. _

Ich glaub ich hab auf alles angemessen geantwortet was Du geschrieben hast, oder? Was hast Du für eine Reaktion erwartet von mir? Schließlich hast Du mir nichts neues erzählt ... Oder möchtest Du ein Lob von mir, dass Du das machst, für was Du hier "eingestellt" bist? Ich glaub ich hab weiter oben schon erwähnt, dass ich weiss wie schwer ihr es hier habt und wie undankbar eure Tätigkeit manchmal sein kann, richtig? Für explizites Lob nimm den Beitrag von RedShirt.

-----

Hallo, Pente.

_Fakt ist und das kannst du nicht abstreiten, dass du keine Signatur gemeldet hast. Weder diese noch letzte Woche._

Nö, hab auch nie was gegenteiliges behauptet. Nur interessant zu sehen, dass wir Beitrage/Signaturen oder Bilder melden sollen, wo wir noch nicht mal eine Rückmeldung erhalten, ob was gemacht wird/wurde, oder nicht. Ich glaub ich hab selber erst ein, oder zwei Beiträge gemeldet aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich nicht rund um die Uhr hier Online sein kann und auch nicht will. Ebenso wie ihr auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht alles muss im Hintergrund passieren, ohne unser Wissen. Ein bisschen Transparenz würd ich mir schon wünschen, wenn man schon "mitarbeiten" soll ... Von mir aus standardisierte Antworten, wie, "Danke für Deine Meldung, wir werden gemäß unseren Vorschriften den Vorfall überprüfen und entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen" (Was natürlich manuell verschickt werden muss/sollte, und nicht per Auto Response, damit der Mod den Report auch für den meldenden augenscheinlich angenommen hat). Ich will nicht wissen was passiert, oder welche Strafe es gibt, sondern lediglich nur Bescheid wissen, das was gemacht wird. Das schafft jede noch so kleine und unbedeutende Community. Sollte also für buffed ein leichtes sein.

_Das buffed-Forum hat aktuell (...) Zahlen, Zahlen und noch mehr Zahlen_

Nun, gut ... Dann verrat mir doch mal bitte, wieviel von den Usern aktive User (Regelmäßig eingeloggt und fleißig am schreiben) sind und keine Karteileichen (Registriert und danach nie wieder gesehen worden), oder User die noch nie einen Beitrag geschrieben haben und das auch nicht vorhaben (Jeden Tag hier eingeloggt und aktiv am mitlesen oder stöbern, aber noch nie einen Beitrag geschrieben) ... Dann ziehst Du noch die User ab, die zwei oder mehr Accounts haben, weil sie ihren Benutzernamen nicht mehr wollten und einfach einen neuen gemacht haben (Was nicht heisst, dass sie mit dem dann schreiben). Auf wieviel relevante User kommen wir dann? Als kleine Stütze:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Namen der User poste ich natürlich nicht aber, oh Wunder, finden sich genug die mit Sicherheit noch nie einen Beitrag hier geschrieben haben ...

Mit einer bloßen Gesamt-Statistik aufzuwarten bringt absolut gar nichts ...

So, Maloche ruft. Schönes Wochenende zusammen.


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2010)

Das Problem ist: Man kann niemanden zwingen die Regeln zu lesen, daran ändert auch ein 180 Sekunden Counter nichts, dann geht man halt 3 Minuten spülen oder holt sich was aus der Küche... wenn man die Forenregeln lesen will liest man sie, immerhin sind sie auf jeder Seite verlinkt. Und ganz ehrlich: Die meisten Verstöße geschehen einfach, weil man den gesunden Menschenverstand ausschaltet oder sich provokativ gegen die Regeln auflehnen will.



> Hallo, Lillyan.
> 
> Schade, hätte ich mir die Mühe sparen können.
> 
> Ich glaub ich hab auf alles angemessen geantwortet was Du geschrieben hast, oder? Was hast Du für eine Reaktion erwartet von mir? Schließlich hast Du mir nichts neues erzählt ... Oder möchtest Du ein Lob von mir, dass Du das machst, für was Du hier "eingestellt" bist? Ich glaub ich hab weiter oben schon erwähnt, dass ich weiss wie schwer ihr es hier habt und wie undankbar eure Tätigkeit manchmal sein kann, richtig? Für explizites Lob nimm den Beitrag von RedShirt.



Ich will nicht gelobt werden, ich wunder mich nur dass du mit keinem Wort auf die Stellen eingehst, wo ich auf deine Kritik eingegangen bin. Stattdessen reißt du kleine Textstellen aus dem Zusammenhang (oder du missverstehst mich einfach komplett). Ein Beispiel: "Ja, wahrscheinlich ... Vermutlich weil sich eure Arbeit soviel von der anderer Mods unterscheidet und die Vorgehensweise hier ja sooo komplett anders ist, wie in zwölfundreissig anderen Foren ... Ich bitte Dich ... ". Ich habe nie behauptet, dass die Arbeit hier anders ist als in anderen Foren, aber _du_ hast nunmal keinen Einblick, was _hier_ im Hintergrund passiert. So kritisierst du Sachen wie "Beispiel: Neulich hat jemand ein Thema aufgemacht "Die Antwort auf all eure Fragen" oder so ähnlich ... Im Beitrag stand dann "42" ... Ein lustiger Mod schrieb dann "Da hat wohl jemand Lust auf eine Forenpause" ... Und? Hat derjenige die Pause gekriegt? Wohl eher nicht, oder? Wenn doch, ist das eher die Ausnahme wie mir scheint ... Das gleiche gilt im übrigen für die Videos wo sich 'ne Frau auszieht, je mehr Leute den Link anklicken ... Beitrag editieren, Link löschen, Thema schließen, User sperren ... Ist das so schwer?" (das Zitat meinte ich übrigens auch mit Unterstellungen, denn eigentlich ist das nichts anderes... eine sachliche Anfrage ist es wohl kaum), auf meine recht ausführliche Antwort, dass wir sogar mehr machen als das und der Beschreibung der standardisierten Vorgänge kam keinerlei Antwort.



> Rein Interessehalber schaut er dann ein paar Tage später nach, ob die Quest mittlerweile korrigiert wurde, was natürlich nicht passiert ist, und liest die ganzen Antworten, wo es natürlich nicht bei der "rofl guck halt watte machst" bleibt, sondern andere sich auch noch gütlich dran tun ... Jemand der, sagen wir, etwas dünnhäutig ist, springt natürlich direkt auf den Zug und antwortet dann ebenfalls oder greift den User direkt per PM an ... Muss man sich jetzt hier der Realität stellen, und alles einfach so nehmen wie es ist, weil man eh nichts ändern kann und einfach ein dickeres Fell mitbringen um sich aufhalten zu "dürfen", oder wie stellst Du Dir (ihr euch) das vor?



Lass mich raten: Du hast weder die Quest, noch die Person gemeldet, oder?



> Von mir aus standardisierte Antworten, wie, "Danke für Deine Meldung, wir werden gemäß unseren Vorschriften den Vorfall überprüfen und entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen" (Was natürlich manuell verschickt werden muss/sollte, und nicht per Auto Response, damit der Mod den Report auch für den meldenden augenscheinlich angenommen hat). Ich will nicht wissen was passiert, oder welche Strafe es gibt, sondern lediglich nur Bescheid wissen, das was gemacht wird.


Das mag für dich reichen, allerdings würde es dann wahrscheinlich auch Häme hageln wegen der Standardantwort. Zu dem kommt folgendes:


> Das schafft jede noch so kleine und unbedeutende Community. Sollte also für buffed ein leichtes sein.


Ja, bei kleinen unbedeutenden Communities ist das auch weniger Zeitaufwand als in diesem Forum... irgendwie ein kleiner Logikfehler (?).


----------



## Tikume (20. März 2010)

Idiocracy schrieb:


> Du hast mich doch zitiert, oder? Dann weisst Du auch wieso und warum ... Ich diskutiere gerne kontrovers, aber ohne jemanden zu beleidigen oder direkt anzugreifen.



Ich würde mal sagen da klirrt gerade ein Glashaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fang doch mal an dich an deine eigenen Standards zu halten, denn bisher hast Du das ja nicht ganz geschafft.




Idiocracy schrieb:


> Nö, hab auch nie was gegenteiliges behauptet. Nur interessant zu sehen, dass wir Beitrage/Signaturen oder Bilder melden sollen, wo wir noch nicht mal eine Rückmeldung erhalten, ob was gemacht wird/wurde, oder nicht.



Alle Reports werden bearbeitet und wenn Du mal woanders hinschaust z.B. in den Support bei MMO Spielen wirst Du auch dort in 99% der Fälle keine Info bekommen was gemacht wurde. 
Du kannst Dir natürlich einen öffentlichen Pranger wünschen, aber ich zweifle dass sowas kommen wird.


----------

